# Meal Planning



## reed11b (Dec 13, 2013)

I am going to try and do a no grain/suger detox type diet (Food is my biggest weakness far and away) but everything I find comercially has a bunch of little one time type recipies. Those are great, but I have very little time and even a "quick 15min meal" 3 times a day is time I rarely have. I need to be able to cook big batches and pre-package. Anyone have any plans that they have seen or use personally that go with this?


----------



## tylobing (Dec 13, 2013)

Working the road as a cop you find little time to eat when prepping for big schools with high ruck demands or cardio demands.  I found myself eating in my patrol car multiple times a day on the side of the road because I didn't have time to eat anything else.

1.  Nuts, seeds always on hand
2. Crock pot
3. Tupperware
4. grill day, sunday I would grill, stove top, oven, crockpot, enough meals for 6-7 days, 4-5 meals a day.
5. protein shakes if you can.
6. check out some bodybuilding diets that are pre - contest. 
7. veggies in bags
8. LOTS off Tupperware.
let me know if you're looking for more specific I've done this for about 3 yrs now, so I've got recipes and ideas for all kinds of food.  Hope this helps.


----------



## booker (Dec 17, 2013)

George Bryant @ Civilized Caveman has a digital cookbook (http://civilizedcavemancooking.com/) with a lot of recipes and prep ideas that you may be interested in.  He's an active duty Marine, so time is an issue for him as well.  My suggestion would be to crockpot up - we generally have two going, one for a large dinner meal, the other for breakfast and lunch the next day (caveman chili, etc).  Alternatively you can do a grill/prep day on the weekend and package everything up for the week ahead. 

If you are still going to be working out hard then make sure you are getting PWO carbs from rice, yams, etc. or run the risk of depleting glycogen and suffering degradation of performance.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 17, 2013)

tylobing said:


> Working the road as a cop you find little time to eat when prepping for big schools with high ruck demands or cardio demands.  I found myself eating in my patrol car multiple times a day on the side of the road because I didn't have time to eat anything else.


 
Which is why I always carry a playmate cooler full of chow.  It is too easy to grab fast food and/or garbage from gas stations and is the reason why so many guys in LE get fatter as the years go by.  It sucks when you are trying to figure out where your next meal is going to come from so it's easier to have it with you.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 17, 2013)

booker said:


> George Bryant @ Civilized Caveman has a digital cookbook (http://civilizedcavemancooking.com/) with a lot of recipes and prep ideas that you may be interested in.  He's an active duty Marine, so time is an issue for him as well.  My suggestion would be to crockpot up - we generally have two going, one for a large dinner meal, the other for breakfast and lunch the next day (caveman chili, etc).  Alternatively you can do a grill/prep day on the weekend and package everything up for the week ahead.
> 
> _*If you are still going to be working out hard then make sure you are getting PWO carbs from rice, yams, etc. or run the risk of depleting glycogen and suffering degradation of performance.*_



Depending on the individual, type of training and goals a pre-workout meal may be called for as well.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 17, 2013)

I have been doing:

Breakfast: Bacon/eggs (5min)

Lunch: 1lb of ground beef 90/10 or 85/15. If 90/10 I throw in more fat via macadamia nuts  or avocado

Post workout: Chicken breast with a yam the size of a rhino's penis. 


You could prepare these meals the night before, breakfast takes just 5min. Make hardboiled eggs the previous day if needed. Sweet potatoes can be microwaved, 7min and done.


----------



## reed11b (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for the responses, this is giving me a great starting point. I'll post my final meal plans when I get going and feedback on what works and what does not.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 17, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Post workout: Chicken breast with a yam the size of a rhino's penis.



:-/ haha.

x 3 on the Crockpot and tupperware

I usually find myself only cooking breakfast, then the rest of my meals come from the crockpot + black rice + bananas + a jar of almond butter I carry around.

For the crockpot, there are plenty of great recipes online(paleo as well). I usually just layer the bottom with meat or a whole chicken, add 3 cups of stock, coconut oil, seasoning, and a 1lb bag of frozen veggies. Takes maybe 5-10 minutes to do right before bed, and it'll be ready by the time I wake up to throw in tupperware. I do it this way to save money, and for the sake of simplicity. Every now and again break the monotony and google a recipe.

I think paleopot.com is one of those recipe sites.


----------

